# Посмотрите, можно ли определить на моих снимках МРТ анкилозирующий спондилоартрит?



## helenmail (25 Июн 2011)

Здравствуйте!
Размещаю тут несколько снимков МРТ грудного отдела позвоночника (их больше на диске, но выборочно несколько). Мне 34 года. Подозревают анкилозирующий спондилоартрит. Спина болит уже давно, особенно сильно лет с 27. Наиболее сильные боли именно в грудном отделе позвоночника поэтому и делала МРТ именно его. Делала конечно рентген таза. Спина болит (воспаляется) обычно (чаще) по одной стороне целиком от копчика до всей шеи также по голове по той же линии, глаз висок, десна. Заметно отекает. Причем в мышцах возникают спазмы,  вздрагивания, они намного хуже тянутся по воспаленной стороне, наклоняться в эту сторону намного сложнее и дышать больно с каждым вдохом, расширить легкие тяжелее с этой стороны. Очень больно по ребрам, они припухшие. Что-то отщелкивает, хрустит ну это постоянно. С сентября прошлого года у меня стали распухать кисти и стопы, был полиартрит. Болели по очереди все суставы. Руки и стопы постояно отекают (суставы), очень болят пятки, после сидения и по утрам особенно ну или если слишком много хожу, по утрам трудно наступать на стопы, скованность в пятках. Когда было сильное воспаление поднималась температура. РФ отрицательный, АЦПП тоже, HLA B27 положительный. Так общая слабость, ухудшение от переохлаждения, отрицательных эмоций, напряжения (за компьютером), долго сидения неподвижного. Посмотрите пожалуйста, очень болит вот где прикрепляются ребра в районе молочных желез на снимках (постоянно). Похоже ли это на анкилозирующий спондилоартрит (болезнь Бехтерева)? Заранее огромное спасибо! (сдавала мнго анализов почти на все инфекции, если нужно, скажите, я отвечу).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2011)

Такой диагноз ставиться не по МРТ. По клинике, анализам, снимкам рентгеновским.

По вашему описанию, диагноз верен.

Как вариант:

*Дифференциальная диагностика **дорсопатий*​ 
Характеристики: Спондилоартроз; Анкилозирующий спондилит

Пол:мужской = женский; мужской

Возраст:> 50 лет; < 50 лет

Боль в позвоночнике:механическая; воспалительная

Утренняя скованность: 10-15 минут; час и более

Ограничение 
дыхательной
экскурсии
грудной клетки:нехарактерно; обязательный признак (2,5 см менее на уровне IV межре-берья)

Ограничение
Подвижности
Позвоночника:  умеренно выраженное преимущественно в сагиттальной плоскости; выраженное в трех плоскостях (сагиттальной, фронтальной, боковой)

Боль в КПС (сакроилиит): нет; типична

Поражение глаз (ирит, иридоциклит): нет; типична

Рентгенологические признаки:
субхондральный склероз суставных поверхностей, сужение суставной щели, костные разрастания в зоне межпозвоночных суставов и тел позвонков с их деформацией (преимущественно шейного и поясничного отделов); 

двусторонний сакроилиит, эрозии тел позвонков, осси-фикация передней продольной связки, синдесмофиты (костные мостики, соединяющие края тел позвонков), на поздней стадии - синдром «бамбуковой палки»


----------



## helenmail (26 Июн 2011)

Спасибо большое!
Просто мне должны подтвредить диагноз. Сакраилеит вроде бы есть, хотя несколько врачей сказали по рентгену по-разному (в нашей поликлинике не нашли сакроилеита, один ревматологог сказал что 1 степени, другой кажется ничего не нашел, сомневалс сильно, третий сказал, что даже 2 степени), я думаю рентген недостаточно четкий. Если смогу, отсканирую. Просто не все признаки совпадают с АС, хотя врачи говорят, что и такое бывает, особенно у женщин.  Вот сказали сделать ренгтен или МРТ грудного отдела также.  Но в заключении ни слова про возможный спондилоартрит. Меня просто волнует, что так сильно болит, это в тканях, мышцах, и все ли нормально со спиной сейчас по снимкам? Еще у меня проблема с мышцей на ноге, от бедра до колена, она с уплотнениями неправильной формы и болит, чувствуется при воспалении. Так бывает при АС (болезни Бехтерева)?
Ко врачу в иститут я пойду попозже, когда еще раз сделаю все анализы, это не так быстро, а без них нет смысла приходить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2011)

Лекарство принимаете?


----------



## helenmail (26 Июн 2011)

Пока принимаю только мовалис только при воспалении, мидокалм достаточно часто, папаверин, фастум гель, успокоительные травы)  У меня были сильно повышены трансаминазы, пока вроде бы пришли к выводу, что они повышаются во время воспаления,  что вроде бы такой редкий случай, но бывает... пока непонятно, либо  таблетки могут повредить печени или наоборот надо снять вопаление и станет лучше. Так по печени все проверяла, повышаются трансаминазы когда начинается процесс воспаления по всему организму - какие-то вещества поступают в суставы. Так что таблетками мне советовали особо не увлекаться.


----------



## helenmail (26 Июн 2011)

Сняла на камеру снимки таза недавние, не факт что хорошо получилось и старый рентген грудного отдела 2006 год (снимки уже выцветшие поэтому может быть неинформативно)


----------

